# WTB Daiwa Millionaire CV-X or CV-Z



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Looking to get my uncle a Millionaire CV-X or CV-Z for a Christmas gift. Interested in any size, 103 up to 300, in good used condition. Looking to spend about $60.00-$70.00, since that's the going rate on that auction site on which no reasonably priced models are currently listed. Would prefer a local pickup but have Paypal and wouldn't mind having reel shipped. Let me know what you have!


----------



## zzjayden (Dec 9, 2015)

https://claz.org/classifieds?q=Daiwa+Millionaire 60 in Copperopolis, CA


----------

